# Faulenzen auf Hecht - wer macht das?



## Franz_16 (5. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Leute, 
mich würde mal interessieren wer von euch auf Hechte "faulenzt"?

Ich bin häufig an Gewässern mit einem Mischbestand aus Zander und Hecht unterwegs und angel oft mit der Faulenzer-Technik.

Was mir dabei auffällt: Ich fange relativ wenig Hechte. Das Verhältnis ist ca. 1:15. Auf 15 Zander fange ich beim "faulenzen" im See nur einen Hecht.

Jetzt würde mich mal interessieren wie da euere Erfahrungen sind?
Habt ihr beim "Faulenzen" regelmäßig Hecht-Beifang oder wendet das jemand sogar bewusst als Köderführung beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Hechte an?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Faulenzen auf Hecht - wer macht das?*

beim klassischen Faulenzen:
Wenig Hecht

Beim jiggen:
Mehr Hechte, aber nicht viel mehr als beim Faulenzen

Aggressiv jiggen/"pilken":
Gut auf Hecht


----------



## Trollwut (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Faulenzen auf Hecht - wer macht das?*

Auf einleiern beißt bei uns am See quasi kein Hecht.
Faulenzen ist "teh shit" um Bisse zu bekommen. da dann auch wirklich viele. Bei einer Runde um den See an nem durchschnittlichen Angeltag im Sommer sinds so ca. 2-3 Bisse


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Faulenzen auf Hecht - wer macht das?*

kommt dann vielleicht auch mit auf den Hechtbestand an (auch im Vergleich zum Zander)


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Faulenzen auf Hecht - wer macht das?*

Ist dann eher "vertikal-jerken" mit Wobbler -)))


----------



## kati48268 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Faulenzen auf Hecht - wer macht das?*

Ich jigge & faulenze. Eigentlich mache ich es auf alle Räuber so, ein mix aus beidem.
Je nach Jahreszeit mit sehr unterschiedlicher Führung, vor allem unterschiedlichem Tempo.
Gerade in der kalten Jahreszeit krieg ich die meisten Hechtbisse ganz dicht am Grund, wenn der Köder aufschlägt, dort steht oder gerade startet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Faulenzen auf Hecht - wer macht das?*



bastido schrieb:


> , der hat schon etliche Male gemetert bis 1,28m, obwohl ich nicht viel auf Hecht fische.


Dann aber Respekt!!


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Faulenzen auf Hecht - wer macht das?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Auf einleiern beißt bei uns am See quasi kein Hecht.
> Faulenzen ist "teh shit" um Bisse zu bekommen. da dann auch wirklich viele. Bei einer Runde um den See an nem durchschnittlichen Angeltag im Sommer sinds so ca. 2-3 Bisse



Soll heißen: 

Du angelst auf Hecht die klassische Faulenzer-Methode. 7g Kopf, Gummifisch. 2-3x Kurbeln und dann absinken lassen?

Und da beißt mehr als beim Einleiern? 

Wie gesagt, ich fange wenige Hechte beim Faulenzen. 
Aber wenn dann häufiger in der Zugphase als in der Absinkphase. |kopfkrat


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Faulenzen auf Hecht - wer macht das?*



bastido schrieb:


> Jupp ich, aber eben nicht am Grund dann gibt es auch Hecht. Ist sicher nicht das klassische Faulenzen aber funzt mit den richtigen Ködern mitunter sehr gut. Schwebende Wobbler oder der Storm Seeker Shad können das gut. Die Bisse kommen zu 90% wenn der Wobbler steht oder der Shad langsam absinkt.



Nochmal zum Storm Seeker Shad:
Wie schnell sinkt der denn ab? Ein gewisse Absinkgeschwindigkeit braucht er ja - damit sich der Twisterschwanz auch in der Absinkphase bewegt, oder?


----------



## aufe_und_obe (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Faulenzen auf Hecht - wer macht das?*

Faszinierend, wie unterschiedlich gewässer sein können. Zu geschätzten 60% ist  Einleiern mit 3 bis 5 Absinkphasen die Methode.
Den Rest teilt sich dann (absteigend)
-jiggen Grund u. Mittelwasser 
-jerken 
-Faulenzen
Wobei an manchen Tagen scheinbar die Hechte alles wollen und an anderen Tagen nur eine Technik


----------



## bombe20 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Faulenzen auf Hecht - wer macht das?*

auf hecht "faulenze" ich recht schlampig. das heißt, der köder erreicht nicht immer den grund. dazu führe ich ihn recht aggressiv über die rolle in unterschiedlichen geschwindigkeiten. mal bekommt er nur zwei umdrehungen, mal acht, das andere mal irgendwas dazwischen. ab und zu gibt es auch mal ein, zwei rutenschläge oder ich schleife den köder mal kurz über grund. die absinkphasen gestalte ich dabei ebenso variabel.
ich bilde mir ein, dass diese art der führung am ehesten einen fisch auf der flucht imitiert und beim hecht sowas wie freßneid hervorruft.

ich bin kein gummiexperte und das mag sehr chaotisch klingen. beim normalen faulenzen aber habe ich bisher nur hecht in der ersten absinkphase oder beim einleiern im uferbereich gefangen. mit dem rumgeschlampe konnte ich schon einige dem freiwasser entlocken.


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Faulenzen auf Hecht - wer macht das?*

Schon sehr interessant die unterschiedlichen Erfahrungen. Ich filme ja seit geraumer Zeit meine Angelausflüge meistens mit der Actioncam mit. Hab eben mal einen Hechtfang rausgesucht. Da sieht man schön, dass der Hecht den Gummi in der Zugphase schnappt. 

[youtube1]cI8DH7uf1pE[/youtube1]
https://youtu.be/cI8DH7uf1pE


----------



## Aalbubi (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Faulenzen auf Hecht - wer macht das?*

Ich fange zurzeit wieder regelmäßig Hechte mit der Faulenzer-Methode. Gefischt habe ich einen Westin Kick Teez an einem 15g Bleikopf an einem flachen See. Immer nur über die Rolle gefischt mit max. 2 Umdrehungen.Die Hechte sind manchmal bei mir zickig und wollen oft was anderes Gebissen haben sie knapp über Grund.


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Faulenzen auf Hecht - wer macht das?*



> Gefischt habe ich einen Westin Kick Teez an einem 15g Bleikopf an einem flachen See. Immer nur über die Rolle gefischt mit max. 2 Umdrehungen.



Auch sehr interessant! #6 
Bei 15g Kopf in einem flachen See ist da mit "Absinkphase" aber nicht viel? Wann bekommst du da die Bisse? In der kurzen Absinkphase?


----------



## el.Lucio (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Faulenzen auf Hecht - wer macht das?*

Mach ich bei uns am Stausee jetzt in der kalten Jahreszeit auch meist.
15 gr Kopf und 15er Slottershad meistens 2-3 Kurbelumdrehungen. Die Bisse kommen sehr oft kurz nach dem andrehen.


----------



## hecht99 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Faulenzen auf Hecht - wer macht das?*

Hallo Franz,

mir geht's dabei genau wie dir. Hab mir da drüber schon mal öfters Gedanken gemacht. Beim klassischen Faulenzen auf Zander heben wir den Köder ja nicht all zu weit vom Boden an. Die Hechte greifen aber lieber nach oben an und stehen meistens auch nicht press am Grund wie der Zander. Das heißt ganz einfach: Wir fischen unter den Hechten durch. Wenn beim Anziehen doch mal einer hinlangt haben wir den Köder schon ein ziemliches Stück vom Grund hochbekommen. Freiwasserfaulenzen/Jiggen bzw. einfaches Einleiern oder Ranpeitschen fängt bei mir mindestens das 5 - fache an Hecht wie das klassische Zanderfaulenzen. Andersrum ist es aber so das der Beifang an Zandern bei oben genannten Hechtmethoden bei 0,0 gar nichts liegt. Also ist ja klar, was man als Zanderangler in nem Mischgewässer fischt, oder?

PS: Falls die Hechte doch mal press am Boden liegen (tiefster Winter, Hochwasser...) oder man vom Boot größere Zacken beim Faulenzen macht (Köder wird über 1 m vom Grund angehoben) funzt das Faulenzen auf Hecht doch wieder ganz gut. Der Bewegungsreitz ist nämlich meiner Meinung nach nicht das Problem sondern einfach die Wassertiefe


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Faulenzen auf Hecht - wer macht das?*



> Das heißt ganz einfach: Wir fischen unter den Hechten durch. Wenn beim Anziehen doch mal einer hinlangt haben wir den Köder schon ein ziemliches Stück vom Grund hochbekommen.


@ Hecht99:
Deckt sich mit meiner Erfahrung:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> beim klassischen Faulenzen:
> Wenig Hecht
> 
> Beim jiggen:
> ...


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Faulenzen auf Hecht - wer macht das?*

Über die Jahre meine bevorzugte Technik im Winter, die auch regelmäßig die Großen bringt.
Allerdings in leicht abgewandelter Form, vom Boot in der Drift gefaulenzt, anstatt über die Rolle.
Dies geht natürlich nur wenn die Bedingungen passen, dass heißt die Driftgeschwindigkeit einigermaßen stimmt, also wenns richtig pfeift geht es zu schnell!
Ein Driftsack wird nicht verwendet.
Bevorzugt werden große Shads ab 20cm aufwärts, wie Z.B. der Relax xtra Soft, am 20gr.Kopf.
http://www.camo-tackle.de/9-XTRA-SOFT-Nature-23-cm

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Faulenzen auf Hecht - wer macht das?*

wie kriegste da Absinkphase? Boot wie langsam?


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Faulenzen auf Hecht - wer macht das?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wie kriegste da Absinkphase? Boot wie langsam?



Das Boot sollte sehr langsam treiben, möglichst unter Schrittgewindigkeit. 
Der Gummi wird natürlich (vorsichtig!) angejiggt, durch regelmäßiges Heben der Rutenspitze, je nach Geschwindigkeit durch die Rolle unterstützt.
So ergibt es auch Absinkphasen, wobei auch einfaches auf dem Boden schleifen funktioniert.
Keinesfalls will ich dabei große Sprünge das Shads!
Wassertiefe an meinem Baggersee dann 10-12m.

Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, ob ich überhaupt je einen Hechtbiss in einer Absinkphase hatte, eigentlich kommt der immer wenn es vorwärts geht, bestenfalls nach einem Bewegungsstopp! 

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Faulenzen auf Hecht - wer macht das?*

aaah, anjiggen, ok, also weniger faulenzen (da haste dann immer etwas "lose"), damit der Köder wieder runterkommt bei Fahrt)..

Nicht das klassische " kurbel, kurbel, stopp"..


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Faulenzen auf Hecht - wer macht das?*

Mir ist es immer wichtig, dass der Shad auch bei der geringsten Geschwindigkeit etwas Aktion, zumindest am Schwanzteller bringt.
Von no action shads halte ich gar nichts!
Ich glaube fest an den PB Spruch; "wackelt nix, beisst nix!".
(Obwohl ich die beiden ansonsten für ziemliche Spacken halte!)
Und weil sich das Ganze sehr bodennah abspielt, bis höchsten 50cm über Grund, gehört der Stinger natürlich auf den Rücken montiert.

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Faulenzen auf Hecht - wer macht das?*

jau, sonst würdeste schön den Grund "rechen", und der Grund würde sich (mit Hängern) rächen ;-)))


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Faulenzen auf Hecht - wer macht das?*

Hallo Jürgen,
und machst du das dann vertikal unter dem Boot oder läuft der Köder dabei mit Abstand zum Boot?



> Mir ist es immer wichtig, dass der Shad auch bei der geringsten Geschwindigkeit etwas Aktion, zumindest am Schwanzteller bringt.



Da fiele mit dann spontan auch ein großer Twister ein. Der Twisterschwanz / Curly Tail läuft meistens schon bei geringer Geschwindigkeit als ein Schaufelschwanz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Faulenzen auf Hecht - wer macht das?*

oder diese "Aalimitiationen", die ja auch bei geringer Geschwindigkeit schon arbeiten - da sitzen Haken aber unten, oder? (wieso fangen die so gut, wenns immer weniger Aale gibt?)...


----------



## Deep Down (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Faulenzen auf Hecht - wer macht das?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> und machst du das dann vertikal unter dem Boot oder läuft der Köder dabei mit Abstand zum Boot?
> 
> 
> ...



Alles was flattert, funktioniert dafür auch! Hechte stehen auf dieses curlen! Deshalb wandel ich diesen PB Spruch ab in: Schwänzelt nix, beisst nix!


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Faulenzen auf Hecht - wer macht das?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> und machst du das dann vertikal unter dem Boot oder läuft der Köder dabei mit Abstand zum Boot?
> 
> Wurfdistanz, also mehr als 50m schmeiße ich den "Gummistiefel" nicht.
> ...



Großer Twister, oder Bulldrawg geht bestimmt auch dafür!

Jürgen


----------



## hecht99 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Faulenzen auf Hecht - wer macht das?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> oder diese "Aalimitiationen", die ja auch bei geringer Geschwindigkeit schon arbeiten - da sitzen Haken aber unten, oder? (wieso fangen die so gut, wenns immer weniger Aale gibt?)...



Einfach weil die Bewegung reizt. Welche Ähnlichkeiten hat ein Twister mit der natürlichen Beute von Zandern?

 Evtl. schauen die Gummiaale oder Twister zwar nicht natürlich aus (Wenn man den Aal mal wegrechnet), aber das Bewegungsmuster und die Druckwellen kommen nah an eine natürliche Beute heran. Ob das Fische, Kröten, Mäuse oder Ratten sind, keine Ahnung.

 Und der typische Zanderstint von allen Firmen fängt auch in Gewässern, in denen es keinerlei Futterfisch in dieser extrem niederrückigen Form gibt.


----------



## kati48268 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Faulenzen auf Hecht - wer macht das?*

Unter Hechten durchfischen?
Im Winter doch eher nicht.


kati48268 schrieb:


> Gerade in der kalten Jahreszeit krieg ich die meisten Hechtbisse ganz dicht am Grund, wenn der Köder aufschlägt, dort steht oder gerade startet.


Bekomme auch Bisse, wenn Köder ganz unten ist, also direkt auf dem Boden steht. Ich lass ihn auch dort ein paar Sekunden verweilen, verwende da aber immer Stand up-Jig Köpfe.
Gerade Hechte pflücken den dann wie einen Pilz vom Grund.
(Gilt alles nur für den Winter!)


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Faulenzen auf Hecht - wer macht das?*

Naja kati, dass bei toten, "ruhenden" Köfis funzt und der Hecht die "aufsammelt", das ist ja bewiesen:



https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333518

Aber sich bewegende Kunstköder?

DA bin ich immer noch skeptisch...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Faulenzen auf Hecht - wer macht das?*

Hab z. B. auch beim Zanderangeln bei uns früher (als es noch Hechte gab) auch beim tiefen grundnahen "Zupfen" nie Hechte erwischt, Zander, Döbel und Rapfen ja..

Barsch und Hecht dann (bevorzugt), wenns kein Zupfen, sondern "Pilken" war, mit richtig vom Grund weg..

Alle sagen beim faulenzen hier, der Hecht würde beim "anziehen" nehmen - beim "pilken" ist es umgekehrt:
Haut er sich beim absinken rein!

Nehme daher dazu längere Stahlvorfächer in hechtgefährdeten Gewässern, weil die da auch mal nen 40 Gram Effzett oder großen Gufi wie nix Gutes  weginhalieren..

Da machen auch Einzelhaken Sinn, und ohne Stinger!!


----------



## hecht99 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Faulenzen auf Hecht - wer macht das?*



hecht99 schrieb:


> PS: Falls die Hechte doch mal press am Boden liegen (tiefster Winter, Hochwasser...) oder man vom Boot größere Zacken beim Faulenzen macht (Köder wird über 1 m vom Grund angehoben) funzt das Faulenzen auf Hecht doch wieder ganz gut. Der Bewegungsreitz ist nämlich meiner Meinung nach nicht das Problem sondern einfach die Wassertiefe



Haben wir mit dem Winter auch schon so vermerkt:m


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Faulenzen auf Hecht - wer macht das?*

Bei meiner Angelei in den flachen Kanälen ist das Faulenzen - gerne in Kombination mit Jiggen, Verikal geführt oder anderen Variationen - meine Haupttechnik. Ganz gleich ob auf Barsch, Zander oder Hecht. Da mache ich wenig Unterschiede. 

Vor allem auch im Sommer aber auch im Winter (mit Aroma als Zusatz).
Aber genauso gerne verwende ich auch Spinner(baits) im Sommer bis hin zum Winter. Allerdings sollte der Spinner weitaus unruhiger und flappiger im Winter laufen, im Sommer gerne sehr sauber wie bei Mepps üblich.

Meinen größten Hecht im Sommer habe ich ebenfalls beim faulenzen gefangen.


----------



## kingpimpz (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Faulenzen auf Hecht - wer macht das?*

Sehr interessant was hier geschrieben wird!
Meine Frage wäre: ab wieviel Grad sprecht ihr vom "Winter"?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Faulenzen auf Hecht - wer macht das?*

Luft- oder Wassertemperatur?


----------



## kingpimpz (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Faulenzen auf Hecht - wer macht das?*

Luft, ich denke wassertemperatur messen ist nicht die gängige Praxis

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Faulenzen auf Hecht - wer macht das?*

Ich mache das so ab November bis zum Januar, Temperatur interessiert mich dabei eigentlich nicht, eher ob das Kraut schon zusammen gefallen ist?
Wobei der Hecht bis Mitte Februar bei uns auf ist, aber da ich die Großen schon mal entnehme, will ich die so kurz vorm Laichen nicht mehr abschlagen.
Oft ist es mir aber dann auch einfach selbst zu kalt!

Jürgen


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Faulenzen auf Hecht - wer macht das?*



kingpimpz schrieb:


> Meine Frage wäre: ab wieviel Grad sprecht ihr vom "Winter"?


So etwas muss man herausfinden. Gerade der Übergang vom Herbst zum Winter ist spannend und da muss man einfach flexibel bleiben und ausprobieren, was da funktioniert.


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Faulenzen auf Hecht - wer macht das?*



> Bei meiner Angelei in den flachen Kanälen ist das Faulenzen - gerne in Kombination mit Jiggen, Verikal geführt oder anderen Variationen - meine Haupttechnik. Ganz gleich ob auf Barsch, Zander oder Hecht. Da mache ich wenig Unterschiede.



Dass du da wenig Unterschiede machst ist auch interessant. Gerade in den flachen Gewässern ist das faulenzen ja nochmal ungleich schwieriger.

Interessant wäre daher auch: Machen die Fische da einen Unterschied? 
Oder sagst du man kann alle 3 Fischarten aufs "faulenzen" ungefähr gleich gut fangen?


----------



## Aalbubi (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Faulenzen auf Hecht - wer macht das?*

@Franz: die Hechte bissen meistens in einem Zeitintervall von 0,5 bis 1 Sek nach dem Einkurbeln. Daraus schließe ich, da die Absinkphase ziemlich kurz war, das die Hechte bei mir zurzeit am Grund kleben. Komischerweise sind sie aber für die Jahreszeit bei mir extrem kampfstark! Die Tage werde ich auch wieder losgehen und gucken was den Herrschaften diesmal mundet. 

Ein Moderator könnte eine Umfrage starten und man könnte gucken, wie die Statistiken aussehen. Ist immer interessant und zugleich auch sehr übersichtlich.


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Faulenzen auf Hecht - wer macht das?*

@Aalbubi
Danke für die Info! Drücke die Daumen, dass es wieder mit einem schönen Hecht klappt!



> Ein Moderator könnte eine Umfrage starten und man könnte gucken, wie die Statistiken aussehen. Ist immer interessant und zugleich auch sehr übersichtlich.


Wie sollte denn die Frage lauten?


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Faulenzen auf Hecht - wer macht das?*

Auch grade überlegt, wie man das formulieren soll - Hilfe erwünscht.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Faulenzen auf Hecht - wer macht das?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Interessant wäre daher auch: Machen die Fische da einen Unterschied?
> Oder sagst du man kann alle 3 Fischarten aufs "faulenzen" ungefähr gleich gut fangen?


Ich angel (vor allem im Sommer) ja sehr spezifisch meine Stellen ab und weiß das dort Fisch steht. Da sprechen wir von wenigen Metern Wasserfläche, auf denen ich die Fische erwarte.
Dort bin ich am meisten mit der Faulenzer Methode unterwegs und was dort dann wirklich zubeißt, hängt dann davon ab, welcher Fisch gerade vor Ort ist. Also lassen sich alle Fische für mich gleichermaßen so dort fangen.

Wenn ich statt dessen den Spinner genommen habe, habe ich beim Hecht nicht weniger und nicht mehr gefangen. Das bleibt in etwa in einer Kurve, je nach Angeltag natürlich.


----------



## kingpimpz (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Faulenzen auf Hecht - wer macht das?*

Unter 10°C hab ich deutlich mehr geschneidert.
Als die seerosen an meinem kanal noch da waren, da standen immer hechte und da konnte man entlang des ufers werfen und einfach einleiern. Ein riesen Nachteil sind die vielen Hänger und man kann diese kaum vom Biss unterscheiden, da hilft ein neuer köder, den man auf bissspuren prüft.

Leider kann man per Tapatalk keine Umfragen ankreuzen, ich weiß nicht ob man das auch einbinden könnte.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## kati48268 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Faulenzen auf Hecht - wer macht das?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber sich bewegende Kunstköder?
> DA bin ich immer noch skeptisch...


Diese plus-size-Dame hier (1,14) 





hat den 13cm Fox Rage Slugger Shad (gold-glitter, weißer Rücken) am Stand up-Jig Kopf (15 od. 20gr, weiß es net mehr)
während er am Boden _stand _und den Hintern gen Himmel hielt 
aufgepflückt.
Tiefe 1,5-2m, 2. Jan. 2015 bei Arsxhkälte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Faulenzen auf Hecht - wer macht das?*

Bei der Bissbeschreibung (während er am Boden stand und den Hintern gen Himmel hielt 
aufgepflückt.), muss ich mir alles verkneifen, um nichts zu schreiben, was mit den Boardregeln kollidiert ...


----------



## Aalbubi (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Faulenzen auf Hecht - wer macht das?*

@Thomas

Umfrage!:Gib Gummi im Winter: Welche Technik bringt euch die meisten HECHTE im Winter am See.

Dann könnte man mehrere Punkte einbringen und alles dabei schlicht halten, natürlich auch auf Feinheiten achten. z.B.:

Faulenzen/flach/kurz/klein
Faulenzen/flach/kurz/mittel
Faulenzen/flach/kurz/groß 
Faulenzen/flach/lang/klein
Faulenzen/flach/lang/mittel
Faulenzen/tief/kurz/klein
.......
.......
Faulenzen/tief/lang

Jiggen/.../...
Jiggen/.../...

Einleiern/...

Klein/Mittel/Groß steht für die Köderwahl
Flach/tief für die Fangtiefe
kurz/lang steht für die Absinkphase

See/Kanal/Fluss sowie Strömung wären auch nicht zu verachtende Faktoren. Aber See und Fluss sind so unterschiedlich, da denke ich, das es sich lohnen würde, diese Umfrage für die Gewässerarten separat zu machen.

Auf Köderform- farbe- aktion würde ich bei sowas erst gar nicht eingehen.

Keine Ahnung ob du sowas in der Richtung gemeint hast.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Faulenzen auf Hecht - wer macht das?*

max 12 Antworten - da müssen Frage wie Antworten KLAR und prägnant sein


----------



## Reg A. (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Faulenzen auf Hecht - wer macht das?*

Ist bei mir extrem gewässerabhängig. An meinem "Haussee" läuft gefaulenzt so gut wie gar nichts, jedenfalls nicht in Grundnähe. Absinkphasen im Mittelwasser hingegen bringen schon Fisch, und zwar sowohl beim Stop als auch beim Ankurbeln. 
In einem relativ flachen Fluss hingegen, den ich ebenfalls befische, bringt das Faulenzen von allen GuFi-Führungsvarianten hingegen mit Abstand die meisten Bisse - und zwar in der Absinkphase! 



bastido schrieb:


> Der ist perfekt ausbalanciert und sinkt relativ langsam für sein Gewicht. Der Schwanz bewegt sich immer, den kannst Du ganz langsam führen aber eben nicht am Grund wegen Bauchdrilling.



Den angle ich auch gern, ganz besonders knapp über dem Grund. Der Bauchdrilling fliegt bei mir aber standardmäßig weg; verangelt zu viele Fische (zugenageltes Maul),  und Stinger (dazu zähle ich den Bauchdrilling) kommen bei mir frühestens ab 20cm Ködergröße dran.


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Faulenzen auf Hecht - wer macht das?*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Ist bei mir extrem gewässerabhängig. An meinem "Haussee" läuft gefaulenzt so gut wie gar nichts, jedenfalls nicht in Grundnähe. Absinkphasen im Mittelwasser hingegen bringen schon Fisch, und zwar sowohl beim Stop als auch beim Ankurbeln.
> In einem relativ flachen Fluss hingegen, den ich ebenfalls befische, bringt das Faulenzen von allen GuFi-Führungsvarianten hingegen mit Abstand die meisten Bisse - und zwar in der Absinkphase!



Okay, das ist ja schon mal sehr interessant. Das deckt sich nämlich auch mit dem was Dennis geschrieben hat bzgl. der Polder in Holland, die sind ja auch sehr flach. 

Können wir also schonmal festhalten bei nicht zu tiefem Wasser und Fluss oder Kanal (Polder) ist das Faulenzen auf jeden Fall eine "funktionierende" Führungsmethode, oder?


----------



## Gast (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Faulenzen auf Hecht - wer macht das?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Was mir dabei auffällt: Ich fange relativ wenig Hechte. Das Verhältnis ist ca. 1:15. Auf 15 Zander fange ich beim "faulenzen" im See nur einen Hecht.


Hi,
ich würde gerne mit dir tauschen.
Bei mir ist das Verhältnis mehr oder weniger umgekehrt, auch beim Faulenzen.
Aber bei mir führe ich das auf´s immer klarer werdende Wasser zurück und nicht auf die Angelmethode.
Ich habe im See, der mit der Maas verbubnden ist selbst im Sommer Sichttiefen von 2- 3 Meter.
Das war vor ein paar Jahren noch ganz anders, Sichttiefen um 1 Meter waren die Regel, da hatte ich hier ein optimales Zandergewässer.
Entsprechend viele Zander gab es zu der Zeit.
Da hatte ich Zander und Hecht imemr im Verhältnis 50/50 gefangen.
Aber heute beissen Zander bei mir vornehmlich nur noch in der Dämmerung und der Hecht hat sich extrem vermehrt.
Weiterhelfen kann ich dir allerdings auch nicht |supergri


----------

